

After Siri, Apple is now comfortable releasing half-baked products - mrvista
http://spudnet.blogspot.com/2012/09/ios-6-maps.html

======
sonnyhe2002
There is nothing note worthy about the iphone5. I tend to agree, it's a subpar
product. If you compare it to 4s then it a little better, but if you compare
it with any new android phone then it's mundane.

------
headShrinker
Stupid, baseless article, with a sensationalized headline to match.

------
dwj
Yes, I tend to agree. Both Mountain Lion and OS 6 are pretty buggy and overall
less useful than their predecessors.

~~~
headShrinker
Other than maps what are the bugs you have noted in OS 6? How is it less
useful?

~~~
dwj
TabBarController is now highly buggy. I had to put multiple workarounds into
our app to get around them (figured out mostly myself and from forums).

There's no info on Apple's dev site about how to actually support iphone 5's
new resolution. You have to figure it out from the forums.

It's less useful because they have removed google maps, youtube, podcasts from
itunes (you now have to download a separate app), etc.

~~~
headShrinker
So you're having a problem with TabBarController. (I have had no instance of
bugs in any of my existing apps using TabBarController.) Still a developer
issue as far as I can tell, not a user issue yet.

Lack of support describing how developers use new hardware isn't a bug nor
does it make the iOS less useful. Again, a developer issue not a user issue.

So the iOS is now deemed less useful by you because you have to tap "App
Store" tap "Charts" and click "Install" on youtube, and podcast? Sounds like
you are ranting for the sake of ranting.

A lot of people feel the need to complain for some reason but I don't quite
understand why. I don't see a smoking gun. There are no broken antennas, and
MobileMe didn't crash. Sounds like a company just released a brand new product
and there are some small bugs to work out. Which it what I would expect, from
any company. We all know Samsung has bugs, MS Windows 8 has bugs, Nokia 920
has bugs. When I got a Galaxy S, 2 years ago, I received an OTA update v2.2.2,
it bricked my phone. It bricked a lot of peoples phones. They stopped doing
OTAs after that. Then the GPS didn't work. That was sort of accepted as a flaw
in the GS v2.2.2. I had to root my phone and run a third party hack to get it
to work. The mp3 player had a button to view music by album but tapping it
would crash the player. That wasn't fixed until much later, v2.3.4, 9months
after google released it. Had to use my brothers PC, install software on PC to
install sw update on phone. Ridiculous. Virtually no updates to touchwiz UI.
Garbage! Calls were always dropped constantly. Then I got a GS2. It would
crash... all the time. I had to reboot nearly everyday. That is sort of
expected with the GS2, calls were dropped all the time. Text messages wound't
come through on Google Voice. The control buttons on the headphones worked
erratically but mostly not at all. TouchWiz is a disaster. Battery life was
maybe 8 hours of standby. I had to charge to phone two times a day. The phone
IS TOO FUCKING BIG! Trying to use the phone one handed, the thumb muscle would
touch the screen before the tip of the thumb causing unintentional taps. These
aren't developer issues, these are 'real' user issues. What droidfans aren't
saying is that Android is rough, and they like to fiddle with it, they like to
mod it and install patches, and break it and reinstall it, and fuck with it
some more. This is why there is no waiting lines for Samsung products. The
'sheeple' don't like expensive shit that is broken. They like expensive shit
that works. I mean works as in 'doesn't crash everyday, not 'boo hoo, the
bridge in my maps looks funny [frown-face], this is awful I think I will go
shoot myself!1!!'

I understand you are having a problem with maps but most of the blogs are
complete hyperbole right now, and the maps are working great for me in NYC.
Public transit was never very helpful by google maps because "public transit
is underground!" Welcome to the big city. Thus no network connectivity. No one
is having "real" problems with the new iPhone. This is all BS for the purpose
of getting visitors to a shitty blog.

There were 8 stories about the iphone on the frontpage last night. What are
complainers going to do when shit really does break? Just fill it up with
complaint after whiny complaint? Until all of Hacker News is just 300 "this
sucks" articles? THAT'S NOT NEWS!!!!

~~~
dwj
I tend to agree with most of what you are saying. I have a Galaxy Note phone
now, and it's a pretty amazing device (much better than the Galaxy and earlier
Samsung devices). However it still has it's annoyances, and you can't really
use it properly unless you're a geek.

Yes, I'm mostly just bitching about iOS 6, it's not really too big a deal.
Apple tends to shit on developers with their new releases, giving them a week
to work around iOS bugs and get their apps approved. Users generally don't
notice any issues because the developers like me bust their asses each time
there is a new iOS release (we don't have a fucking choice, because users love
their iphones/ipads :)

I agree that the ipad/iphone is a much slicker product in general than
anything else out there. The Galaxy Note comes close, but is too difficult to
set up and use for the average user (by default you can't even copy files to
it from your mac, which is a major fuckup).

My main gripe is with OSX 10.8. Even after a couple of updates, it still
completely hangs about once a week due to a bug - only solution is to hold the
power button and force reset. I'm hoping the last update a few days ago will
fix it, but we'll see.

As for tabbars, there are 3 bugs you need to workaround:

\- can't click on some tabs on iphone 5 unless you set self.window.frame
(<https://devforums.apple.com/thread/166444?tstart=0>)

\- orientation changes screw everything up unless you set
window.rootViewController to the tab bar controller.

\- your app will crash if it's a landscape only app and you use a portrait-
only view controller such as UIImagePickerController.

~~~
headShrinker
Sorry about unloading on you. You seem like nice guy. I have to work on
controlling my troll.

~~~
dwj
No worries, you seem like a decent guy too. Nice site btw.

